# youth beginner bow ideas?



## Illinoisbound (Aug 17, 2009)

I am looking for a good youth bow for my 9 yr old daughter. She really wants a bow but I don't want to spend alot money to start with especially until I know she really likes shooting. Does anyone have 1 or could recommend a brand or model. I don't want a Walmart toy bow.
Thanks


----------



## Greehorn (Aug 17, 2009)

*Risk!*

It's a risk you have to take. Buy a good setup and then they don't like shooting it or buy a cheap setup and they don't like it because the bow doesn't have the equipment to make things easier to use.

I bought a Genesis bow to have my daughter try to shoot. She did Ok but complained it was to much draw weight to hold all the time on her fingers, I got a release and D loop...fingers got better but still the weight was still there because of the bows no let off design. I went in search of another bow and found a Mission Menace.

I went to a bow shop in Tampa and posed the question on a youth bow. The salesman laid out four bows from Hoyt, Fuse, Bear, and Mission. He went through each one for what it would take to upgrade once the shooter needed to upscale. Everyone but the Menace would take dollars to change with the shooter's needs. The Menace would go as low as 15lbs and 17in draw length to 52lbs and 30in draw length without a new limb or cam.

What would I recommend and why.....Mission Menace!

Good Luck.


----------



## Illinoisbound (Aug 17, 2009)

She shot the Genesis at the Buckarama and liked it.  Thanks for the advice, I will look into the Mission Bow.


----------



## lightsspeed (Aug 17, 2009)

*Little Girls first bow*

Well my 9y/o little girl shoots the PSE Chaos in pink camo and loves it! Comes in 29, 40 and 50 pound and shoots like a dream. Has 10 inches of Draw length ajustment without a press 32" axle to axle and for a little bow it's fast.


----------



## poolgy (Aug 18, 2009)

The Chaos is a great bow for kids and is priced good also.  If she decides she doesn't like it you can still get most of your money back out of it.
The hoyt Trykon Jr. is also a good bow but a little more exspensive.


----------



## rank bull (Aug 18, 2009)

the bow tech razor edge is good to 17to 27 inch of length and up to 50 pounds and and priced reasonable


----------



## goldenarrow (Aug 23, 2009)

*bows.*

I started out at 8 years old. The worst mistakes we made was starting off with too many pounds,and listening to all kinds advice. What I would sugget is to find a good coach to get you started off the right way..

Personally for bows I wound suggest a Hoyt. But there are ALOT of bows out there, And this is what I shoot and I am very well pleased with it!!


----------



## 589 (Aug 23, 2009)

goldenarrow said:


> I started out at 8 years old. The worst mistakes we made was starting off with too many pounds,and listening to all kinds advice. What I would sugget is to find a good coach to get you started off the right way..
> 
> Personally for bows I wound suggest a Hoyt. But there are ALOT of bows out there, And this is what I shoot and I am very well pleased with it!!



What a young lady..


----------

